# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Creality CR 10. print from SD Card or?

## Sen2two

I havnt been able to get a print started. The machine only seems to have an ability to print from an SD Card. Even though a USB Cable was provided and has a port on the control box.

I downloaded a simple model from thingiverse to run as a test. Sliced it with Cura. Saved the g-code file to the SD. Inserted the SD to the control box, navigated to "print from SD".... but I don't really get past this. The options are refresh and something else i can't remember. But neither do much. 

Any help would greatly be appreciated.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

3D Printer SD Cards are formatted in Fat, so what size is your SD card.

Your 3D Printer may not recognize the SD Card if it is too large

----------


## curious aardvark

or if the card came with the printer it just might be faulty. 

Best sizes for 3d printers are 4-8 gb sd cards. 
They're dirt cheap and will hold hundreds of prints.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

> I havnt been able to get a print started. The machine only seems to have an ability to print from an SD Card. Even though a USB Cable was provided and has a port on the control box.


If you need help setting up Cura simply ask

Posting a picture of the error you get. will help you solve your problem.

----------


## martureo

Hi I just bought a CR-10S and the SD Card does not work - files are corrupted - so i cannot install drivers for my windows 10 - can anyone help me with the following:

1. i installed Cura 15.x but it does not see the printer - what am i doing wrong? 

2. also it would appear that the CD Card reader on the control box can only see GCODE, isnt the CR-10S supposed to support STL files also?

many thanks in advance - Martureo

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Hictop CR-10S prints GCODE though you can add a Pi Computer an OctoPrint that has the ability to slice the STL.

Was reading that Windows 10 has some problems with Cura/Python. I will be updating windows 10 this weekend. I Only have Windows 10 on spare backup drives.
I Operate with Win 7 Pro 64bit. I Keep the Updates current on window 10 spare drives just in case am forced to upgrade.

So When I am Doing Windows 10 Updates will Test the 3D Printer Software to see where I stand myself. and will post the results.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

The downloads are located on Hictop Web page. However is seems to be down and no one is available to repair it during the Chinese New Year.

After Installing Cura 15.04.6 you should Click on Machine and setup the Serial Port and Baud rate to be able to access you 3D Printer.
And Cura is located here

----------


## rhadkins2002

Does anyone know what the maximum capacity is for a microSD card that my Ender 3 Pro will actually see and read from?

Thanks.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

> Does anyone know what the maximum capacity is for a microSD card that my Ender 3 Pro will actually see and read from?
> 
> Thanks.


Format SD in Fat16, SD Card should be 2GB as max card size. 4GB for some firmware for a 16bit computer/controller.

----------


## aprilla

> ............. Inserted the SD to the control box, navigated to "print from SD".... but I don't really get past this. The options are refresh and something else i can't remember. But neither do much.


I can't get the proper wording from machine atm, it's printing... but when you put in the SD card, click print from SD Card and you get either 'Refresh' or 'Init SD card' select it. Now go to 'Print from SD' and it'll show you the files.
Works that way for me   :Smile: 

Just noticed the date... hope you got it going LOL

----------


## curious aardvark

as a general rule - the sd cards that come with cheap 3d printers are pure crap. 
given that 4gb sd cards are around ?3-4
just buy a decent one and use that. 

I'm still using the cards that came with my flashforge creator (6 years ago) and the one that came with my monoprice mini delta. 
But the one that came with my he3d k200 was just dross. The fake sticker fell off immediately and the card was corrupt from the start. 

I just use 4gb micro cards with adaptors. Covers you for all options that way. 
I do have a wireless 32gb card I use in my k-n-p rep clone. But that's simply because I never got the wifi working on it and it was around when I needed a full size sd card :-)

What i would recommend if you have to use a micro sdcard is to get one of these: 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Winwill%C2%...+to+sd+adaptor
saves mucking about with the teeny micro cards. 

Lost count of the number I'e had to rescue from people various devices. Just so easy to lose/drop/shove in wrong slot etc.

----------


## aprilla

I don't know what my micro-card is but it came with the machine (CR-10) and has been working fine for not quite a year, and even though it gets a lot of use I really don't expect it to give me problems at this stage. I don't mind working with these small cards though.
I also don't like to keep the card full with things made and only keep repeatable on it, in their own folder. Everything else goes onto the computer in a Printed folder.
It's more a management thing than a problem with cards really.

I think the problem the OP had was with operation rather than a dodgy card. I was there myself  :Smile:

----------


## curious aardvark

never though to put folders on the cards. 
have to try that :-) 
I just wipe the card when it gets too much of a chore scrolling through old stuff to the latest file.

----------


## aprilla

My card had language folders on it, which gave me the idea to try it. Works great for me. The CR-10 scrolling is a bit clunky when there's a lot on the card, but more especially to have 'print when not printing something' type stuff on it. My memory is a bit clunky too lol

----------

